# Big Oranges



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Lost 75% of my blossoms on my big tree during the late freeze last year but must say with fewer oranges they are getting big. I have one orange that is twice as big as a grapefruit. Will probably be another 30 days until it is ripe but I bet it could be a world record. Does anyone else have any huge ones this year?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Any pictures of the tree or that orange? Do you think that the interior of the huge orange will be normal?


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Pictures do not reveal the size but you will notice normal size oranges on the bottom of the small tree and see the larger ones in the middle. The biggest is on the right side but hidden by leaves etc. Should be ripe in 30 days or so then I will weigh it to see what we have.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Those trees look very healthy. It does look like there are some BIG oranges on there.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

My satsumas are massive and delicious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

You cats down there don't realize how cool it would be to have citrus trees! Or,maybe you do.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Had to pick it last night. Weight is1.873 lbs and a 16 inch circumference.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

It's ripe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

That Orange is huge! We have enjoyed fresh oj from our Republic of Texas tree since Thanksgiving. We picked the last bucket last night ahead of the freeze. Enjoy!


----------

